# Another subwoofer question



## e mac (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a old BSR subwoofer by DAK, 15" unpowered. My speaker dry rot on me so I had to buy another, same 15" but with only a positive and negative connection. the old original speaker had 4 conection, I think all positive I would like to send pictures but I'm new here and I do not know how


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Subwoofer Question*

First - welcome to TSF. We're glad you found the best place on the web...

To post a picture you need to upload it to a photo hosting site such as photobucket (LINK)(there are plenty of others too). Then copy the exact URL address from the posting site and click the "Insert Image" icon that appears above where you type your TSF thread - it has a mountain and a moon. Then just paste the URL of the pic into the box. You can preview your post before posting by using the button at the bottom.

Post a pic and more information about your sub and we'll try to help.

Again, welcome to TSF.


----------



## e mac (Oct 24, 2007)

ok on the left is the back of the control panel on the enclosure the unit on the right is the front of the control panel, the picture is the center is the old subwoofer speaker, as you can see with four connections if you will notice I marked how the wires were connected to the woofer. now on the front panel on the right you will also notice one wire attached to the from amplifier left, this is coming from the amplifier. The other attachments which are not used are as follow. ===>>from amplifier right, then the lower attachment are ===>>>> to speaker left and to speaker right.
Now my question is I bought a new subwoofer speaker same as the old in diameter 15", the old had 300 watts if power and the new now has 500 watts. This is where I'm confused this new speaker only has two spring loaded connections "positive and negatve" , and if you will notice all of the wires on the control panel that are were attached to the old speaker were coming from the positive side of the panel, now there are two coper cilindrical coils on the back of the panel. <<<< I do not see a ground wire>>> to attach to the new speaker.
I bought this box 10 years ago it is "DAK BSR Subwoofer"


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The way a passive Sub works is to take the amplified stereo signal (both left and right pairs) and separate out the lower frequencies - sending these to the bass speaker. It passes the mid and upper frequencies out to the satellite speakers. The reason you see only "From Amplifier Left" being used is because bass is essentially mono. I'd just hook it up using the black as the negative - though it really doesn't matter that much. There is no ground in a passive sub.


----------



## e mac (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry I should have shown you the new woofer I bought, as you will notice the spring loaded connection for the wires. I will try your sugestion


----------



## e mac (Oct 24, 2007)

to <<<YUSTR>>>> I tried your sugestion and got no sound out of my subwoofer, then I took a chance attached the blue wire to the negative spring loaded connection and guess what it worked, so I suppose when using only one wire connection from the amplifier, in this case I attach it to the from amplifier left on the control panel on the box, then the wire from the, from amplifier right on the panel which in this case is blue serves as a ground, I think it has something to do with the coper coil that I had mentioned. Any how thanks very much for trying.
I forgot to say, it work's now.


----------

